# The fight against wolves



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

This is the most amazing anti wolf tool I have seen. We need a few of these to watch for migrating wolves into Utah.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Amazing video but those look more like coyotes than wolves. I would like to see those eagles take on the Canadian Grey Wolves we have here. I think the eagle would just end up becoming the wolf's lunch.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You must have never seen an eagle up close. An eagle would give a woofie quite a fight. Eight talons that are 3 inches long, with about 2000 pounds of grip force. And a beak that could shear your finger off. That is after they hit you with their 15-20 pounds of body weight at 30-40 miles an hour. Woofie would be in some trouble there.


Do they have coyotes in Mongolia?


----------



## PhoebeMoses (Feb 19, 2010)

There is a PBS poll on this site

http://www.pbs.org/now/shows/609/index.html

We are trying to help our fellow sportsman, family ranchers, and rural
families by voting 'NO' on the issue: "Do you believe wolves in the Northern
Rockies require federal protection?


----------

